# Sending texts free through VHI, O2 and Vodafone



## Freddie Kruger (16 Jan 2004)

From VHI Site

Now, no matter where you are in the world, as a Vhi Healthcare member you can keep in touch with friends or family for FREE. This service allows you to send text messages to any Irish mobile phone without any cost to you or your friend.

User Login

This service is exclusive to users who have registered with this site. If you have already created your personal profile please enter your username and password and you will be returned to the screen you were trying to access.


----------



## rainyday (16 Jan 2004)

Yep, that's a handy one all right Freddie. I think anyone (i.e. not just VHI members) can register to use their site and this facility. [They definitely didn't throw me off the site when I left VHI]

For O2 customers, they have a great web text facility on their site - with an address book for frequently used numbers and a scheduling facility for sending texts at some time in the future. You get 250 texts per month free.


----------



## bluebean (16 Jan 2004)

Just be aware that the messages sent from the VHI website do not always go through immediately, so don't rely on them for an urgent message.  It may take up to 2 hours for them to get through at times.  
www.11850.ie is another good one for sending free texts, but it comes from a central number so you have to put your name somewhere in the message so people know its from you.  Also, warn people not to reply to the message but to start a new message and send it to your mobile number.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (16 Jan 2004)

As far as I'm aware Vodafone have also introduced an o2-like web sms service which provides 300 free message amonth. However, they don't allow global SMS like o2 do. You need to register your mobile on their site.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (16 Jan 2004)

Vodafone ReadyToGo users get 30 web texts a month - maybe contract users get 300?


----------



## broke (16 Jan 2004)

*.*

Am a Vodafone Ready to Go customer.
Used to get 30 free txts a month on Vodafone website.  Just took a look and the number has increased to 300 per month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2006)

Any update on this? 

I am an O2 customer, but have more or less given up trying to send texts online as it rarely works or is very slow. 

Is Vodafone reliable? I might switch.

Brendan


----------



## Squonk (10 Dec 2006)

Brendan said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I am an O2 customer, but have more or less given up trying to send texts online as it rarely works or is very slow.
> 
> ...


 I get 300 free webtexts a month with Vodafone. I've never had any problem. I'm pay monthly but my wife is ready to go, and we both get the 300 free webtexts


----------



## uncorked (11 Dec 2006)

I am Ready To Go with Vodafone and I use free Web text all the time, it has really cut down on my top up costs.  I have found it very reliable.


----------



## momomo (11 Dec 2006)

300 free txts a month with meteor aswell, never had a problem with them


----------



## exile (11 Dec 2006)

I haven't been using O2's webtexts for long, but haven't had any problems so far ... 250 free per month.


----------



## philboy (11 Dec 2006)

I too am using meteor webtexts and find them very reliable and fast. Very rarely have they taken more than 5 mins to send.


----------



## redstar (11 Dec 2006)

I use O2's free webtexts without any problems. 
Make sure u use the full prefix  eg 353861234567


----------



## Guest124 (11 Dec 2006)

I send FREE text messages to the U.S. with 02 website  -work's great!


----------



## europhile (11 Dec 2006)

Yup, I used vodafone's free web texts. No problem whatsoever.


----------



## legz16 (5 Sep 2007)

how do u send txts online?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2007)

Did you read the thread!?


----------



## delgirl (26 Dec 2007)

I'm with Vodafone Billpay and have the 300 free webtexts per month, but need also to send international texts practically on a daily basis and unfortunately the Vodafone webtexts are for Irish mobiles only.

I don't mind paying for the texts I send abroad - is there a way to do this via the pc where I can also put in dates and times for texts to be sent?  It's incredibly time consuming to do it on the mobile.

My son's orthodontist's office uses special software for sending appointment reminders via text - they have apple computers.  Is there any software available for a pc?

Thanks.


----------



## macnas (29 Dec 2007)

Is there any website where you can send free sms messages to the UK


----------



## getoffthepot (29 Dec 2007)

i think the 02 one does


----------



## delgirl (30 Dec 2007)

But you have to be an O2 customer?


----------

